# My 2 years or photos about Istanbul, Turkey



## osmanolgen (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi, 

I have put together my best collection of Istanbul photos at: 

http://www.dpetc.com/gallery.php?id=587

Please have a look and tell me what you think. I will be glad if people use my images, simply put a link back to my web page stating the owner. 

Osman


----------



## PNA (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice shots.....

Do you live in Istanbul? Are you Turkish?


----------



## osmanolgen (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks. 
Yes, I live in Istanbul. 
Osman 



acsonpg said:


> Very nice shots.....
> 
> Do you live in Istanbul? Are you Turkish?


----------



## oCyrus55 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeh I agree, you have some great shots up there :thumbsup:


----------



## PNA (Feb 16, 2007)

My mother was born in Constantinople and my father was born in Kutahya.

I visited Istanbul in the 70's. Fascinating city.......


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 16, 2007)

man i didn't get to visit istanbul . . . i wasn't even around in the 70's.

damn, maybe next year.


----------



## PNA (Feb 16, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> i wasn't even around in the 70's.


 

Ohhhh......that's cute!!!!! thanks for reminding me!


----------



## osmanolgen (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice to meet you my Greek friend  

Ok, let it be Constantinopole... 
Osman  



acsonpg said:


> My mother was born in Constantinople and my father was born in Kutahya.
> 
> I visited Istanbul in the 70's. Fascinating city.......


----------



## mr e (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, very nice images, my only thought is that you should put less images on each page as right now the page you linked to is almost 500k, which translates to approximately 1 minute 13 sec download time on 56K, and I believe this is slightly below the actual time.


----------



## osmanolgen (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll splist pages to 20 photos each. 
Osman



mr e said:


> Wow, very nice images, my only thought is that you should put less images on each page as right now the page you linked to is almost 500k, which translates to approximately 1 minute 13 sec download time on 56K, and I believe this is slightly below the actual time.


----------

